# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Пісні про школу та вчителів

## Elen2

Детская
Авт. Леся Соболевська


День вчителя + https://yadi.sk/d/mweuRqA2YKTNv 

День вчителя (-) https://yadi.sk/d/lh7RyJX-YKVXR

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, обращаюсь к вам с просьбой. Я работаю музруком в саду в школе-комплексе (детсад и школа в одном). Школа просит от сада номер на концерт посвящённый Дню учителя. Ничего оригинального не могу придумать, подскажите кто что сможет......Заранее спасибо!


*Если бы Вы свое сообщение оставили в Срочной помощи, на него бы ответили.*

Сценка на 6 человек. *Угарный Педсовет!*

Действующие лица - Директор, Физик Алексей Владимирович(Любит ругаться шайтаном и воспитывает учеников по-жесткому), физ-ручка Ирина Геннадьевна, учитель русского языка Людмила Ивановна( запугивает учеников Егэ), биологичка Маргарита Алексеевна(вечно невозмутимая) и англичанка Татьяна Николаевна( Любит ругнуться по аннглийски).

Ведущий: От создателей фильма 12. Фильм педсовет! Итак, представьте – место действия – спортзал обычной школы.



Директор: Господа, вы все знаете, зачем мы здесь собрались. Нам надо решить судьбу этого ужасного мальчика… Итак, второй год или не второй год.

Л.И.(Людмила Ивановна): Да что тут думать! Я влепила ему двойку с чистой совестью, и то, только потому, что ниже оценки нет! Давайте сразу проголосуем!

М.А.(Маргарита Алексеевна): Хорошо, только скажите, почему мы собрались в спортзале, а не в учительской?

Л.И.: Татьяна Николаевна провела там свой первый урок с пятым классом. С тех пор в учительскую лучше не заходить. Кстати, объясните нам, Татьяна Николаевна, что же произошло?

Т.Н.(Татьяна Николаевна)(дрожащим голосом): Я п-просто нем-могу to rememb-ber! Я t-try to з-защищаться, b-but они на-накинулись на меня и на-на учительскую. Very bad children! Я даже поставила им колыбельную на английском для успокоения, но they didn’t wont успокаиваться!

Директор: Ладно, сами успокойтесь Татьяна Николаевна. Давайте голосовать, все кто за то, чтобы Петров продолжал учиться поднимите руки.(Поднимает только Ирина Геннадьевна)

Директор: Лес рук, лес рук. Хотя вот один человек все же решился. Ирина Геннадьевна, вас что, не учили нормально руку поднимать? Позор.

И.Г.: А нам на физ-ре и не надо. Мы если что и поднимаем, так это гантели, мячи.

Директор: Ладно, встаньте и обьясните свое решение.

И.Г.: За что же на второй год, мы даже не обсудили ситуацию. Не педсовет, а самосуд какой-то! У него же по физкультуре пять стоит!

Л.И.: Вам что, баскетбольный щит на голову упал? У вас логика какая-то физ-рукская!

У него кроме пятерки по физ-ре остальные тройки и еще две двойки – по моему предмету и по физике.

А.В.(Алексей Владимирович): Я с Людмилой Ивановной согласен, этому неучу еще и мало досталось, я в тот день добрый был!

М.А.: Ой, да зря вы так! Хороший мальчик. Ну и что, что ничего не учит. Зато плакат мне принес на тему курение и пьянство.

Л.И.: И что же он там интересно нарисовал?

М.А.: А кто сказал, что он что-то рисовал? Он просто себя и своих друзей в подъезде сфотографировал. Такой реалистичный плакат! Хороший мальчик!

А.В.: (Достают нож и ухмыляется) Я сказал, что он останется на второй год и он останется! Понятно?

М.А.: Вы своим ножичком уже никого не напугаете! Вы бы еще револьвер в школу притащили!

А.В.: О, шайтан не подумал! Надо будет попробовать.

Т.Н.: Should up!!! вы что его оставлять собрались? Я еще один год с Петровым не выдержу! Этот хам у меня на уроке на чистом английском разговаривал!

И.Г.: Так это же хорошо. В чем проблема?

Т.Н.: Потому что таких ругательств я даже на русском не знаю!

А.В.: Ха-ха-ха, лучше хоть что-то чем ничего.( Все недоумевающее смотрят на него)

Директор: Очень смешно, Алексей Владимирович! Теперь к другим вопросам. Ирина Геннадьевна, объясните, почему наша школа заняла последнее место по легкой атлетике?

И.Г.: Вы же не изволили выделить средства из бюджета школы на допинг! А я вам сразу говорила, на дворе 21 век, а вы в облаках витаете. «Будем по честному, будем по честному!»

Директор: Ладно, а вы Людмила Ивановна тоже хороши, вы так запугали учеников ЕГЭ, что они спрашивают, можно ли вместо русского сдавать все остальные предметы сразу?

Л.И.: Так они зато учить начинают!

Т.Н.: Ага, учить начинают, но учат только русский.

Директор: И в конце концов, Алексей Владимирович, я конечно уважаю ваши методы воспитания детей, так как они работают. Но ездить на ученике по классу, во время открытого урока… это по моему слишком.

А.В.: О, шайтан, да вы все неправильно поняли. Это был опыт. Мы проверяли силу гравитации и сопротивление воздуха.

Директор: А врезаться в комиссию тоже входило в ваши планы?

А.В.: Это была демонстрация увеличения энергии молекул, при столкновении с другими.

М.А.: Да уж, комиссия в тот день очень энергично ругалась!

Директор: Ну и последнее – скоро день учителя! После концерта сразу ко мне домой! И запомните: чтобы на концерте никаких пародий на нас не было!

----------


## Elen2

Снова в школу - Гайтана, популярная украинская певица. 
В копилочку форума веселая, заводная песня!!! Отложите ее обязательно! 

Новые тетрадки, дневничек, карандаши, 
Мы с моей сестричкой уже не малыши, 
Скоро будет осень на листке календаря, 
Скоро 1 сентября... 
http://blestki.com/blagodarnosti/vos...agodaru_45.gif 

КОМПЛЕКТ - http://yadi.sk/d/5_DvNGCHim4sq

----------

bilobrova (26.04.2017)

----------

